# Background Check



## jnamc (Apr 13, 2005)

I am currently going through the hiring process with a PD. They are beginning the background check next week. Generally speaking, if they are doing the background (and everything turns out ok as I know it will) how likely are you to get an offer?

The reason that I am asking is that my current place of employment once they find out that you are looking somewhere else treats you horribly.

thanks


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Depending on your relationship with your background investigator you could ask them to contact your current employer as the last part of your invest. I was in the same situation and my investigator had no problem with it. Good Luck with the process!


----------



## KindaConfused (Mar 17, 2005)

The dept I just got hired on never contacted my current employer. In any case, there was a section on the application I filled out for the PD that asked "May we contact your current employer?" Most places understand that letting your current employer know you're looking at a new job can not always be a good thing.


----------



## tikrit22 (Jul 4, 2006)

The trooper who finished my background investigation, this past week, was very understanding in regards to contacting my current employer. I was surprised at the amount of time he spent on my background investigation- he did a very thorough job. All in all, the process was very organized and easy- phone calls, from the trooper, on Friday requesting more information and informing me of the status of the investigation. Keeping my fingers crossed for a conditional offer of employment!


----------



## djbfc (Nov 2, 2005)

tikrit,
what department are you in the process for? Best of luck!


----------



## tikrit22 (Jul 4, 2006)

djbfc,
 I am in the process for the NH State Police. Hopefully I will have an answer by the end of this month. They have great benefits and are a very squared away department. I just hope that I do not get reactivated between now and then. Are you in the process for any department?


----------



## djbfc (Nov 2, 2005)

tikrit22,
I am hoping to take the NHSP test soon. Looking to make a career change. Best of luck with the rest of the process. When did you take the NHSP test?
Take care,
DJ


----------



## Tackleberry22 (Dec 21, 2002)

Tikrit; send a PM to Phuzz01 or NHTrooper; they might be able to shed some light on your topic. From knowledge; if you have a clean background and made a good impression during the interview; shouldn't have to worry too much. However, like everything else, training and hiring revolves around $


----------



## tikrit22 (Jul 4, 2006)

DJBFC,
 I took the exam in July. If you are looking for more information you should send a pm to phuzz01 or nhtrooper.


----------



## tikrit22 (Jul 4, 2006)

I received a call from the SGT at NHSP informing me that I passed the background investigation and that I will be taking the remainder of the tests over a two day period in November. November can't come soon enough! Hopefully I can have a final answer by Thanksgiving.


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

tikrit22: Good luck, sir!


----------



## thelastsamurai (Jun 10, 2005)

tikrit22, congrats and good luck!


----------



## tikrit22 (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Having done background checks I can tell you this is one of the last steps in hiring process. Now all you have to do is wait and see if you clear and the bean counters give the go ahead for hiring. You'll have a rigid agility (you'll have to be at level of a local officer at the BEGINNING instead of the END of the NH Academy and advance beyond the local graduating level on the Cooper upon your graduation. Sit ups are the killers.
Welcome to the Granite State (almost)


----------



## tikrit22 (Jul 4, 2006)

Finished up the final phases of the process last week. I should have a final answer by 1 December.


----------

